# hawx



## mainsy (May 27, 2008)

picked this up from asda tonight as i liked the tv ad for it. had a quick play and it seems quite good.

will have a right go at it tomorrow. anyone else bought it?


----------



## andyboygsi (Aug 30, 2007)

what is it?


----------



## mainsy (May 27, 2008)

andyboygsi said:


> what is it?


its the new game from the tom clancy series. you fly fighter planes


----------



## TinyD (Feb 18, 2009)

It is Good! 

Much Easier with the flight stick with Throttle I keep over stressing the airframes though.


----------



## tom_painter85 (Jul 5, 2007)

Bought on Amazon this morning - looking forward to having a play! Demo was really good, although I'd quite like to get a stick for it

Is the Saitek one the only flight stick they do for the 360? I can't find any others at the moment...


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Got it today for the ps3 and already there is an update WTF!!!

Still i loved the demo hence the purchase 

PS3 Tag: Grizzle19


----------



## rallyman1978 (Aug 8, 2007)

Got it on 360 - loving it

rallyman1978 is my gaming tag


----------



## Mr Face Jr (Feb 20, 2009)

Its great! Got it on the PS3, the graphics are pretty good. Abit easy though.


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

i really like it, the only thing that annpys me slightly is when you turn off the assistance and it changes the view, because sometimes you can no longer see the targets in front of you


----------



## jasonbarnes (Sep 10, 2008)

to easy finished it in about 5 hours, brilliant game but not long enough or hard enough, anyone played online yet?


----------



## TinyD (Feb 18, 2009)

yep i keep getting owned after about 10pm by american kids


----------

